# Atlanta Area All-Breed/Smallish Breed Rescues?



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi All!

My step-sister in-law and her husband are thinking of getting a dog, but try as I might, they want something smaller than a GSD









They are interested in going the rescue/shelter route, and I'm strongly encouraging her to do the rescue route. 

So, does anyone know of any good all breed or smaller breed rescues in the Atlanta area?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes...but...I don't know the name or website. I will email pupresq, I believe her brother/sil work with one and she once posted a link to it. I will try to get that for you. 

This MIGHT be it: http://www.smalldoghumane.org/ I emailed pup, but know she's busy. They have fun names and cute descriptions which is what I remember from the website she posted.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA524.html

Olivers Orphans


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Animal Action Rescue
http://www.animalactionrescue.org/

They have a cutie terrier-doxie and many others.

Alcovy Pet Rescue
http://www.alcovypet.com/


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks Jean







Yes, that's them. They're with small dog rescue and humane society. 

http://www.smalldoghumane.org/

They seem to get a wide variety of dogs. Hope something works out! 

I used to be a large dog only person but I've definitely been bitten by the small dog bug and will probably always have a blended family from here on out. Lots of awesome dogs out there and many that buck the negative small dog stereotypes.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

